# Lionel "Postwar Classics" reference list



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, so I finally found my niche in the model train world for now, that being Lionel's Postwar Classics lineup... I get to have the look and style of the old time products, but do not have to deal with the results of years of handling or sky-high prices for pristine sets... I ordered my first of these sets today


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi B&M,

I'm glad you're tackling this.

Maybe it's just me, but I find Lionel's current website and catalog terminology incredibly confusing, especially for someone (like me) who's relatively new to exploring the Lionel family of products. They use terms like Classic, Traditional, Conventional Classics, Postwar Reissue, etc. One would think they're all in the same lot, but there's apparently differences in the product lines.

I stumbled on the PR from Lionel, but I'm still a bit confused ...

http://www.lionel.com/CentralStation/NewsStand/viewrelease.cfm?newsID=159

Anyway, I'm glad you've got the con, as they say. Go to it. Ping us with questions / findings ... maybe we can search through the fog together.

By the way ... I'm a man in search of a Lionel 221 loco (early post war) ... If you ever learn of a Lionel reissue of this, please let me know.

Thanks!
TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have always found Lionel's website cumbersome to use too... I can tell you that there are not any reissues of the 221 yet... Have you looked on eBay for an old one? I know that I have seen some pretty good restorations if you do not want one that is all chipped


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

B&M,

Re: the 221 ... thanks ... I've been hunting quite a bit on ebay. I bid (but lost) on one or two nice, all-original ones, and I've seen a few repaints. I'm keeping my eyes open.

Beyond the 221, though, it's unclear to me for the Reissue sets listed above whether the loco mechanics are truly traditional (plunger e-units, armature motors, etc.), or whether they've put modern mechanics (updated motors, electronic e-units, sound, etc.) into shells made from old molds.

A lot to learn ... a lot to learn!

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> B&M,
> 
> Beyond the 221, though, it's unclear to me for the Reissue sets listed above whether the loco mechanics are truly traditional (plunger e-units, armature motors, etc.), or whether they've put modern mechanics (updated motors, electronic e-units, sound, etc.) into shells made from old molds.
> 
> ...


The conventional locomotives are a mixture... They still have magnetraction, but they also have traction tires since magnetraction does not work on all rails... I believe that at least the diesels still have the same type of motor, but now they have an electronic e-unit as well as basic horn and bell sounds...

They also make some classic sets with full-fleged DCC...

I will post pictures of my Trainmaster when it gets here...


----------

